# amd mobo and RAM for 5.5k



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 19, 2011)

so i was thinking of getting an am3 or am3+ mobo and 4gb ddr3 RAM.
can anyone suggest me both which might fit in my budget of 5.5k.
i prefer a mobo which is OC friendly.

Thankyou ppl,
Sam


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 20, 2011)

for ram go for Gskill  ripjaws 1600 @1.8K 
for MB AM3+ will not fit into ur budjet u can consider these two
Buy Gigabyte | Gigabyte motherboard in India | Gigabyte GA MA74GMT S2 Motherboard
Buy Gigabyte | Gigabyte motherboard in India | Gigabyte GA 880GM USB3 Motherboard


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 20, 2011)

Thats a real low budget but I will try to put things in it.

Buy AMD Athlon II Processor | AMD Athlon II X2 245 Regor Processor in India - 2.6K

Buy Gigabyte | Gigabyte motherboard in India | Gigabyte GA MA74GMT S2 Motherboard - 2.4K

Corsair Memory | Corsair India | Buy Corsair RAM | Buy Memory in India - 2GB 1.1K

= 6.1K


----------



## Cilus (Sep 20, 2011)

For Ram, opt for the G-skill F3-12800CL9S-4GBRL 4GB module @ 1.5K. It is a 1600 MHz CL9 4GB stick. Here is the link.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry no AM3+ Mobo can fit your bill afaik they are above 4K min.


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 20, 2011)

Tech_Wiz said:


> Thats a real low budget but I will try to put things in it.
> 
> Buy AMD Athlon II Processor | AMD Athlon II X2 245 Regor Processor in India - 2.6K
> 
> ...


i dont need a cpu..


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 20, 2011)

Oops..
Gigabyte GA-880 GM - USB3 - 4.8K Supports AM3+, USB3 and Great OCer.

And get ram posted by Cilus.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

OP can also opt for Corsair XMS3 4GB stick for 1.5K


----------



## Cilus (Sep 21, 2011)

^^ The Gskill ram is better than the XMS3 as it can run at tight latency setting, better than XMS3


----------



## topgear (Sep 22, 2011)

mithun_mrg said:


> for ram go for Gskill  ripjaws 1600 @1.8K
> for MB AM3+ will not fit into ur budjet u can consider these two
> Buy Gigabyte | Gigabyte motherboard in India | Gigabyte GA MA74GMT S2 Motherboard
> Buy Gigabyte | Gigabyte motherboard in India | Gigabyte GA 880GM USB3 Motherboard





Tech_Wiz said:


> Sorry no AM3+ Mobo can fit your bill afaik they are above 4K min.



Op can get M5A78L-M LX @ 2.6k which is the cheapest AM3+ socket mobo currently availabl with one limitation only - it supports cpus upto 95W TDP and all other AM3+ mobos are more than 5k and if Op can increase the budget he should opt fom Asus M5A88-M which is great VFM Am3+ mobo IMO


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 22, 2011)

i think he should gives him a better margin for upgrade in the future if he needs to


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 22, 2011)

anyhow since there are no much am3+ mobos in my budget i might as well get an am3 one. will the phenom x4 955 hold for an other year or two??
if im getting a normal am3 board,4gb ram and a 955 should i OC it now itself??
or should leave it at factory settings??will it give me good performance without OC?im not planning to OC my RAM but would like to keep it cool.


----------



## topgear (Sep 23, 2011)

If the stock speed gives you enough performance there's no need to OC the cpu but if you feel more need for speed try OCing the cpu but while Ocing keep the temps in check and if possible buy a third party cooler like CM Hyper 212+ and a quality PSU just to be safe.

955BE will hold up for a another year or two for sure with a good gpu if you are planning to play games and 955BE itself is a nice cpu with good gaming performance


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 23, 2011)

i already have a sapphire 6850 970/1210,and CM hyper tx3 cpu cooler and CM 350W continuous PSU. till now the max power used is just about 285W while gaming(crysis2 etc)


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^i think 350W won't be able to handle 955(125W TDP) and 6850.considering it is 80% efficient,it will give 280W,which is nowhere sufficient to power 6850 and 125W tdp processor.


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2011)

Sukesh, buddy, I have posted several times that a true 350W PSU will give 350W of power output irrespective of its efficiency. Efficiecy is completely different thing...It is the amount of power that will be fetched from your home circuit by the PSU to provide 350W of power output.

Suppose X Watt is the power required by the PSU to provide 350W of power. Then
X* 80% = 350
-> X= 350X100/80 = 437.5W


So the PSU will take 437.5W of current from the circuit to provide 350W of output. Make sure you understand it and don't get confused. Efficiency helps you to reduce the power consumption as more tha efficiency, less the power required by the PSU to provide its rated wattage.

For HD6850, minimum of 450W PSU is required and FSP SAGA II 500W @ 2K is the best choice. Another thing, currently all the Phenom II X4 955 comes with C3 revision and have 95W of TDP, not 125W.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Sep 23, 2011)

Cilus Mine is C3 with 125 TDP. So dont count on it.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks for the explanation cilus repped


----------



## Cilus (Sep 23, 2011)

^^ Thanks Mithun.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks cilus brother.now i got it but the c3 revision of 955 which is coming now is 125W.
AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenomâ„¢, AMD Athlonâ„¢ FX, AMD Athlonâ„¢ X2 Dual-Core, AMD Athlonâ„¢, and AMD Sempronâ„¢ Processor and yes they have launched 95W c3 revision but i don't think it is available any where.


----------



## topgear (Sep 24, 2011)

gravitygamer009 said:


> i already have a sapphire 6850 970/1210,and CM hyper tx3 cpu cooler and CM 350W continuous PSU. till now the max power used is just about 285W while gaming(crysis2 etc)



can you post the exact PSU model and what's your current cpu  - look like a good 350W PSU


----------



## gravitygamer009 (Sep 24, 2011)

PSU=cooler master ELITE power 350W.
my current cpu is an athlon ll x2 245.

will the phenom 955 make a big difference from an athlon QUAD??


----------



## mithun_mrg (Sep 24, 2011)

^^yep mainly due to the cache memory


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 24, 2011)

@op,
 yes it will perform better than athlon II X4.take a look here,
AnandTech - Bench - CPU


----------



## topgear (Sep 25, 2011)

PII 955BE will also consume ~25W more power than Ops current Dual core Athlon II cpu


----------

